# Issues with MSI



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2020)

We are having a hard time getting paid ! And now our recent pay check was declined over night from the bank . How can there check not clear ? I’m at a loss now we have been with them 10 months and for the past 3 every two weeks I send a detailed email of the over 8000 in orders that they still own from the first 4 months we start , “every two week ! “And I’m getting nowhere . Is it just our company and they are seeing how far they can push us or is this just how it’s gonna be with them ?


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

And you say in another thread you love working with safeguard??!! MSI is lubing you up so it won’t hurt as much when Screwguard starts sticking it to you. How the hell did you even let them get into you for 8k?


----------



## crender (Nov 29, 2019)

I agree with Cover 2. I would have never worked that long without getting paid. You have to have a limit to where you stop doing work. Mine is around 1500 or 2000. If you do not pay. We stop taking work orders.

Not to be a smart ass but there check got declined because they did not have sufficient funds to cover the check. If you have not learned by now that should be a definite red flag to stop working.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2019)

Eventually, MSI will become insolvent and file for Bankruptcy protection. You need to start filing mechanic liens for each property you have not been paid on. Their Clients’ will not be able to transfer titles when it comes time to convey back to the security/GSE. 
The lien notices will be sent to any entity that has interest in the property. I anticipate MSI has been playing this shell game for awhile and they have come to the end of the road.


----------



## Hanging ON (Feb 24, 2019)

I see this thread is about 3 months old. Any updates from people working for them? I'm seeing that payments are not coming. Their volume is really low to start with but I feel like they could go banko any day now. Massive layoffs within the company. Not small fry either, they are laying off top dogs and having lower management running things with a cheap worker for support. Start the count down to people complaining about all the money that is owed them.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This was published 2 years ago....that's how long MSI had been having issues...
https://youtu.be/Ot8aX_FFB10


----------

